# S56 Request More information



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

Hi- I want some clarity on the documents which are requested by the case officer. I am the Primary applicant and claiming 5 points from spouse for skills.

It's very clear that the case officer has asked for Bank statements and Employee provident fund from the Primary Applicant. However, I am not sure, do they need any document for the secondary applicant? Even before the CO contact, for the secondary applicant proof of employment was already submitted( Job and responsibilities for the Approved experiences, ITR, Salary slips, Employee provident fund)

Below is the page breakup of the additional documents asked by the case officer

The S56 checklist documents is a 4-page document

Page 1- General information 

Page 2

This request checklist is for XXXX(My name: Primary Applicant)
Date of Birth XXXX
Client ID XXXXXX
Application Id XXXXX
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Evidence of employment
Position: XXXXX
Employer name: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX
Date from: XXXXX
bank statements; employee provident fund statements

Position: XXXXXX
Employer name: XXXX
Country: XXXX
Date from: XXXXX
Date to: XXXXX
bank statements; employee provident fund statements

Position: XXXXX
Employer name: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX
Date from: XXXXX
Date to: XXXXX
bank statements; employee provident fund statements

Page 3

This request checklist is for (SPOUSE NAME: Secondary Applicant)
Date of Birth XXXXX
Client ID XXXXX
Application Id XXXXX
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
The information provided below explains the requirements relating to the checklist item(s)
listed above.

Page 4

Request Detail
Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).

ITA: 11th October
Documents submitted: 15th Nov'18
1st Co Contact: 7th march'19


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> Hi- I want some clarity on the documents which are requested by the case officer. I am the Primary applicant and claiming 5 points from spouse for skills.
> 
> It's very clear that the case officer has asked for Bank statements and Employee provident fund from the Primary Applicant. However, I am not sure, do they need any document for the secondary applicant? Even before the CO contact, for the secondary applicant proof of employment was already submitted( Job and responsibilities for the Approved experiences, ITR, Salary slips, Employee provident fund)
> 
> ...


I don’t see any question in here
The CO has made it very clear what he wants for the primary applicant and what he wants for the spouse

What is your dilemma or doubt ?

Cheers


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> Hi- I want some clarity on the documents which are requested by the case officer. I am the Primary applicant and claiming 5 points from spouse for skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Co on 7th March? Aren’t you late already? You usually have 28 days to respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

I am clear about the Primary applicant, whats the requirement from the secondary applicant?


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t see any question in here
> The CO has made it very clear what he wants for the primary applicant and what he wants for the spouse
> 
> What is your dilemma or doubt ?
> ...


I am clear about the Primary Applicant, whats the requirement from the secondary applicant. I have already submitted Proof Of Employment, Income tax return, salary slips, and EPF. What else is required?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> I am clear about the Primary Applicant, whats the requirement from the secondary applicant. I have already submitted Proof Of Employment, Income tax return, salary slips, and EPF. What else is required?


Does your partner have skill assessment from the authority that requires work experience for a positive assessment (eg ACS, VETASSESS)? If that’s the case, you need to provide all documents that you submitted to the assessment authority again to CO for checking. If you already upload all documents as in the checklist, reattach and guide CO specifically which docs and where it is saved.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> I am clear about the Primary applicant, whats the requirement from the secondary applicant?


 Evidence of employment, particularly he needs reference letter and other usual evidence 

Cheers


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

haha90 said:


> Does your partner have skill assessment from the authority that requires work experience for a positive assessment (eg ACS, VETASSESS)? If that’s the case, you need to provide all documents that you submitted to the assessment authority again to CO for checking. If you already upload all documents as in the checklist, reattach and guide CO specifically which docs and where it is saved.


I have already provided all the Work experience evidence used during ACS assessment along with the ACS result during the first upload even before the CO contact. In her ACS the experience was approved from 2 companies and she happened to join the new organization after the ACS evaluation, So we mentioned the third organization in Form 80, EOI and after the CO contact we uploaded the statutory declaration for the work experience from the current Organization along with re-submission of Salary slips, ITR and EPF. It would make sense to email them, I will do that. Initially, I thought that what they have on Page 4 is very generic and they don't need any information.


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> Evidence of employment, particularly he needs reference letter and other usual evidence
> 
> Cheers


That was already done during the initial upload, and I did that again when the CO contacted. I am hoping I could get the specific document they are looking for as I have already uploaded Salary slips, EPF, Evidence of employment, ACS result, ITR.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> That was already done during the initial upload, and I did that again when the CO contacted. I am hoping I could get the specific document they are looking for as I have already uploaded Salary slips, EPF, Evidence of employment, ACS result, ITR.


He is looking for the reference letter from the employer in a very specific format
Have you attached that ?

I don’t know how any why you are missing that requirement 

Cheers


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> He is looking for the reference letter from the employer in a very specific format
> Have you attached that ?
> 
> I don’t know how any why you are missing that requirement
> ...


Yes sir, I have already uploaded that. The same evidence of experience which was used and approved by ACS on her previous company's letterhead. In addition, after the CO contact, We also uploaded the Statutory declaration on notary for evidence of work experience from the current organization as it is difficult to get it on the company's letterhead and re-uploaded all the other documents like salary slips, EPF, ITR.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> Yes sir, I have already uploaded that. The same evidence of experience which was used and approved by ACS on her previous company's letterhead. In addition, after the CO contact, We also uploaded the Statutory declaration on notary for evidence of work experience from the current organization as it is difficult to get it on the company's letterhead and re-uploaded all the other documents like salary slips, EPF, ITR.


He is looking for the reference letter instead of the SD even for the current employment 
You will have to convince him that it is not possible to get the reference letter

For the previous employment reference letter also, recheck if it covers all the points mentioned by the CO 
Most reference letters don’t have them all, in my experience , especially the salary part 

Cheers


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> He is looking for the reference letter instead of the SD even for the current employment
> You will have to convince him that it is not possible to get the reference letter
> 
> For the previous employment reference letter also, recheck if it covers all the points mentioned by the CO
> ...


Right, then it should be for the Primary applicant too, but no questions were raised for the Primary applicant, even my current organization experience is on the SD, and yes it doesn't have any salary information there and uploaded salary slips as an additional document. I have no choice but wait, either for the 2nd CO or grant from here.


----------



## Musa71 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi everyone..

1)I had applied for student visa 500 in Nov 2018. Got interview in Dec . Unfortunately received 1st NJL in Jan. Because CO found irrelevant info about my intership from the company where i did it. After that i provide them all evidence for 1st natural justice.

2) in Feb. 2019 for the 2nd time CO made a call in company to confirm about the information that i provided as an answer, and had a conversation with the comapny owner and my supervisor. But CO raised the issue that they were not confident.

And i got 2nd NJL to comment.

I provide all evidence for the 2nd time and attach a original letter from the comapny owner.

3) in march CO asked me(s56 request for more information) to re-send my COE . I generated new COE and send to CO in 8 days

Its been 27 days since i had uploaded the COE but got no responce from CO. 

Anyone have knowledge about that, they will grant me the visa r refuse???

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> Right, then it should be for the Primary applicant too, but no questions were raised for the Primary applicant, even my current organization experience is on the SD, and yes it doesn't have any salary information there and uploaded salary slips as an additional document. I have no choice but wait, either for the 2nd CO or grant from here.


It is the prerogative of the co to ask any documents 
You can’t say that he has to ask for primary also if he has asked for spouse

Cheers


----------



## Godson83 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi Please I have been ask to provide my reference letter, bank statement and pay slip which I provided all. I want to know how long will it take for approval of my visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Godson83 said:


> Hi Please I have been ask to provide my reference letter, bank statement and pay slip which I provided all. I want to know how long will it take for approval of my visa.


No one can predict 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------

